# Some controls disabled



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm using Lightroom 4.0 on Windows 7 64 bit.

I suppose I have some issue with file import and it just came today (yesterday all worked fine).

The problem is that some sliders in develop mode are disabled, these are for instance Detail and Contrast in Noise reduction panel and some other sliders in Effects Panel.
This occurred only on files imported today and I assume this issue is related to import as the sliders are disabled even on duplicates of the files I imported yesterday, while on originals all works fine.

Please help!
Jacob


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

On Import, many of the sliders you mention are indeed disabled by default....however they *should *become enabled when you make an adjustment to the "parent" slider, i.e. in the Detail panel as soon as you increase the Luminance slider value (from its default zero position) then the Detail and Contrast sliders should then become enabled. The same holds true in the Effects panel, i.e. move the Amount slider for Post-crop Vignetting and you should see the sliders below become enabled (though Highlights remains disabled unless you move the Amount slider to the left).

So, with that in mind, can you confirm that the sliders remain disabled even when the 'parent' slider is adjusted? Or do they become enabled as designed?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Jim,
Yes this is the parent slider trick. So simple. I can't believe I got stocked with that :blush:
Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2012)

No worries....there are plenty of little "gotchas" in Lightroom, and we've all been caught in one way or another.


----------

